# Spoiler Tags in signitures



## Swip (Apr 26, 2008)

Currently it doesn't work in signatures.
Could we have them in our signatures? or is there a reason behind where it doesn't work in the first place?


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't think you can have them. I'll leave it to the mods for this =]


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 26, 2008)

Dont know why but no you cant. Mayb its cuz of size limit.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 26, 2008)

That'd be cool though.  Although flash is the 1337est sig of them all.  I like Ace's.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 26, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> That'd be cool though.  Although flash is the 1337est sig of them all.  I like Ace's.


he has the trigun one right?

that is pretty sweet but I saw a super mario bros. impossible mod


----------



## drock360 (Apr 30, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that sounds pretty cool!  But I saw a guy who had a signature that looked like a Snickers but it said Drock360.  That sig was awesome.


----------

